# Anybody have one of them days...?



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Baden and I took almost a month and a half off, since we trialed and passed our PDC. We trained the full weekend, lucky for me my trainer has been off a few days (work is slow). I noticed a few differences in my dog the first day back. He growled at the TD when he came back to calm the dog on the bite. Luc has a thing where he puts his hands over the dogs eyes which is usually fine with Baden, he's been having that done since he was a small pup. That day he wasn't having it then when Luc walked away again, he pray shook the shit out of the sleeve. The norm for my boy is just to bite and hang on calmly and quietly. 

Day 2 my dog is a monster. After seeing the B&H I taught at home myself my trainer decides instead of a sit guard we will do a B&H on him. I hear a different bark and see a different posture to my dog. He's not playing anymore. This really came out when we put a visiting decoy on him, the guy was about 6'4" 250+. I'm not sure it was his size, as my ex was 6'2" and worked him as a small pup with no issues. He was a newer guy trying to get some imput on how to better decoy from my TD, who told him he was putting too much pressure with his presence on the young dogs at his club. The guy didn't have the best presentation and instead of movinghis arm up for the misses he moved it in, hunching himself over, putting his chest in towards the dog and Baden grabbed his suspender strap and just missed his peck.

Anyway my guess is it was part the decoys presentation and partly because my boy is maturing at 26 months. I'm noticing small changes here at home too, marking territory, guarding the home more and just really eyeballing people, the only change in the other direction is that he is snugglier with me than ever before. He has always been a standoffish kinda dog but is laying closer to me at home and even trying to lay in my lap when I'm on the couch. 

Tonight we go back out to training with the regular crowd. I'm currious to see is he is still that intense?

Anybody else have any instances where their dog just fired up one day?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Michelle,

Are you training with Lucillano and Natalie? Tell them Julie from Alaska says hi! I am thinking about coming down in May for the AB show they are hosting.

You are so lucky! Lucillano is a great trainer & Natalie is too! Your dog will get his head on straight during your next session (at least that is what I tell myself when I have days like yours :-$ ).

My pup was a monster after being off for a few months late this summer/fall. I am sure he will settle in. Mine did a fair amount of maturing during my rehab and I think it payed off with his intensity.

My AB has been a little nutty to when he started back to training. I blame the incredible cold and the fact that we are training indoors and he's not getting to run blinds (usually takes him down a notch).

Julie


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> Michelle,
> 
> Are you training with Lucillano and Natalie? Tell them Julie from Alaska says hi! I am thinking about coming down in May for the AB show they are hosting.
> 
> ...


I guess this is my NEW dog now. I was informed I will lose some control since he stepped it up a notch and i will continue to see more changes at home. Before I left he barked at one of my clients through the sliding glass door. I hope these little personality differences don't change him too much. That B&H sure cranks him to a new level. 

It's a funny feeling having people talk about my dog going to the 2's already. I haven't even visualized myself there yet.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Anybody else have any instances where their dog just fired up one day?

Nope, my dog is calm and clear at all times LOL If I work my dog non stop, it helps a little.

Also, to me it sounds like you changed things up in an exersize that is pretty frustrating for good dogs to begin with, and had a helper that was calling your dog a punk the whole time. I could see where he might be a bit over the top.


----------

